# Volume 3 - Issue 8 - Fall 2012



## Bro Jaime Solis (Aug 10, 2012)

*http://www.mwphglotx.org/PDFFILES/Quarterly%20Magazine/TPHFM%20Fall%20Edition%202012.pdf
** 
*


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Brother!


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, my wife is in one of the pics.


----------

